# Heino Eller (1887 - 1970)



## TxllxT

An Estonian composer who reminds me of Jean Sibelius. Among his students: Eduard Tubin & Arvo Pärt.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## joen_cph

I just got this nice CD from the Antes label with his ambitious _1st Piano Sonata_, a pleasant surprise. If you like intricate Medtner or early Scriabin, worth hearing/having.

I've also got an old LP with the piano sonatas 2+4, but don't remember the content; apparently those works are slightly more classicist. And a CD with the Preludes.


----------

